# Does my frog look ok?



## CREEPlNG_DEATH (Nov 28, 2009)

This is my powder blue. He kind of looks like he has something on his back. I'm not sure. Here's some pics. 

Any advice would be greatly appreciated. I have recently transported all my new tincs to my 55gal that I just did. Everyone is eating ok and they were all quarantined together as I got them from the same pet store. 

And before anyone flips out, like I said in my previous post I will separate the frogs as they get a little bit bigger and I finish my other tanks.

























After looking at photos of other powder blues I've noticed similarities in the back similar to mine. So, I'm not sure if there is an issue or not. Thanks in advance for any advice.


----------



## eldalote2 (Jun 3, 2009)

Are you talking about the hump on its back? I don't really see what you are talking about. 

Good plan on QTing and separating them.

I know you have probably heard it before, but be sure you are dusting their food rotating every day with a vitamin and calcium supplement that is under 6 months old.


----------



## billschwinn (Dec 17, 2008)

One of two things comes to mind, I have seen tadpoles that had bent or kinked tails that when they transformed into a frog their back had a kink or deformity, 2, a deformity due to calcium deficiency before you got them. At this point just make sure you supplement it well, Bill


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Bill, do the hind limbs on that frog looked a little out of proportion to you? 

Ed


----------



## billschwinn (Dec 17, 2008)

Ed said:


> Bill, do the hind limbs on that frog looked a little out of proportion to you?
> 
> Ed


I think the legs are fine, I think the problem is skeletal from the hump thru the hips. I don't think this condition will limit his abilities or hurt it.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Hi Bill,

I was asking as skeletal calcium insufficiencies often show up in the legs of affected frogs as the stress placed on the weakened bones by the muscles causes it to break and partially heal repeatedly resulting in a robust looking thigh area that on an x-ray is shown to be abnormal. Another area that is often affected by calcium deficiency are the bones of the jaw area (often resulting in a shortened jaw appearence as the bones do not have enough calcium to resist deformation) or deformation of the bones that control the tongue resulting in a frog that has issues with feeding. 

While without x-raying the frog we cannot be sure it was due to a calcium deficiency but we can look for some clues as to one way or another as to probable issues. 

If the frog is able to move around readily then I suspect your thoughts are on the money as to how it may do long term. 

Ed


----------



## billschwinn (Dec 17, 2008)

Ed said:


> Hi Bill,
> 
> I was asking as skeletal calcium insufficiencies often show up in the legs of affected frogs as the stress placed on the weakened bones by the muscles causes it to break and partially heal repeatedly resulting in a robust looking thigh area that on an x-ray is shown to be abnormal. Another area that is often affected by calcium deficiency are the bones of the jaw area (often resulting in a shortened jaw appearence as the bones do not have enough calcium to resist deformation) or deformation of the bones that control the tongue resulting in a frog that has issues with feeding.
> 
> ...


I would be inclined to think the thighs look thickened from inflamation due to Calcium being pulled from the bones to be utilized by the deficient body, legs swelling as a result, what do you think Ed?


----------



## CREEPlNG_DEATH (Nov 28, 2009)

Yes I do supplement with vitamins and calcium. And it seems to be right around his hump. It does not affect his mobility as he is constantly on the move making really hard to get any pics, it took about an hour to get those pics. 

Also it is pretty hard to see in person so maybe im just freaking out over nothing, it could be an optical illusion as its right about where his white markings are and it makes his hump stand out, so maybe thats what im seeing. But he eats great and hes really fast, you see him one second then hes gone. 

And after seeing other powder blues I definitely see similarities.


Thank's for the help everyone.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

billschwinn said:


> I would be inclined to think the thighs look thickened from inflamation due to Calcium being pulled from the bones to be utilized by the deficient body, legs swelling as a result, what do you think Ed?


I thought the thighs did look thickened as well which is why I asked your opinion. 

Ed


----------



## CREEPlNG_DEATH (Nov 28, 2009)

*Re: Does my frog look ok? UPDATE*

So, it's been about a month. I look at my frogs everyday and have watched this one a little more closely since noticing his strange back.

Anyway, I noticed today that only one side of his stomach was moving, kind of like when they eat and the stomach starts to undulate, but it was only occurring on one side of his body.

I also noticed a very tiny brown bug crawling around on him. I'm wondering if that could be a parasite of some sort.

I'm starting to think that I should get fecals done so if he needs treatment I can do it asap. Other than that, he's moving around fine, eating. Nothing else seems out of the norm.

Any help would be appreciated.

Thank's Matt


----------



## billschwinn (Dec 17, 2008)

*Re: Does my frog look ok? UPDATE*



CREEPlNG_DEATH said:


> So, it's been about a month. I look at my frogs everyday and have watched this one a little more closely since noticing his strange back.
> 
> Anyway, I noticed today that only one side of his stomach was moving, kind of like when they eat and the stomach starts to undulate, but it was only occurring on one side of his body.
> 
> ...


Hey matt, post another pic, Bill


----------

